# I just saw the worst movie ever



## Scott Greczkowski

I was flipping through the channels and caught this movie right at the start, the movie was Sgt Peppers Lonley Hearts Club Band.

Being a fan of the Beatles I thought I would like it, with Gerorge Burns the narrator and the Bee Gees and Sgt Peppers band this had to be the wackiest movie I have ever seen in my life, the story and the plot made no sense.

The music was classic Beatles stuff yet was sung in some strange ways, I almost lost it when George Burns started singing "Fixing a hole" don't believe me Click here to listen

In the middle of the movie the show just stops and out comes Earth Wind and Fire, and they do their own Mini Concert singing Got to get you into my life, complete with a big stage with letters that Blink Earth Wind and Fire.

Then there is Steve Martin, singing Maxwells Silver Hammer. Oh god when will this film end. Click here to listen if you ears can take the torture!

While some songs had me singing along most of the time I was wondering how the hell this movie ever got released.

I hope Paul McCartney sounds better then this when I see him in concert next month. 

If your flipping through the TV and see this movie on, I would skip it.


----------



## gcutler

That movie was a big deal when it was being released, but you notice unlike Tommy or other "Musicals", you rarely ever see this one repeated (even on VH1) That says alot.


----------



## TNGTony

This was a VERY bad movie! I paid a good 4 bucks to see this in the theater too! About halfway through it, the entire audience was channelling Joel, Tom Servo and Crow even before they existed as MST3k.  The experience was entertaining. The movie was TERRIBLE!

Come on...Peter Frampton and the Bee Gees? No... It's to terrible to rememeber...must....for..get....MUST...for..get....

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

this is a horrible film, followed closely by "can't stop the music"(but i wish you would!!!)...


----------



## gcutler

You figure "Can't Stop the Music" was going to be bad even before walking in. But you figure that it would be real hard to mess up "Sgt Pepper" one of the most popular albums of all time. "Tommy" could have been a bad movie, but you had Tina turner as the Acid Queen, and Elton John, etc (lots of energy to it all). But I guess sadly Bee-Gees were the popular ones at the time. If only they waited a few more years or had done it a few years earlier.


----------



## Pete K.

Ok....This was a bad movie but have you ever
seen Ed Wood's"Plan 9 from Outer Space"? 
Now that is a BAD movie!


----------



## JBKing

Plan 9 was so bad it was GOOD!


----------



## Richard King

You obviously haven't seen "Jingle All the Way" staring Ahnold. THIS is the worse movie ever made, and it was made in and around my former home town of Minneapolis. There was one scene in the movie where a car broke down on a bridge and was pushed to a diner. The bridge where the car broke down was the Hennepin Ave bridge in downtown Minneapolis. The diner was in downtown St. Paul, about 25-30 miles away. They didn't even look tired after pushing that far. :lol:


----------



## gcutler

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *You obviously haven't seen "Jingle All the Way" staring Ahnold. *


Any Ahnold movie is better than any Stalone Movie (alright any Stalone Movie after "Rambo")


----------



## Richard King

gc.. have you seen Jingle All the Way? It is a REAL clunker. I would sit through a day of the worse Stalone movies before watching that one again. I really do believe it is the worse movie I have ever seen and I have seen Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (a terrible movie in it's own right). Hey Adrian. :lol:


----------



## gcutler

I have seen "Jingle All the Way", I see your "Jingle" with a *"Stop! or My Mom Will Shoot" *and raise you a *"Rhinestone"* and an *"Over The Top"* 

And I have an *"Oscar"* hidden up my sleeve 

Mom...
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0105477

Rhinestone...
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0088001

Over...
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0093692

Oscar...
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0102603

I will argue to the death that after First Blood in 1982 he must have stopped reading his scripts (Copland only exception in past 20 years)


----------



## Richard King

> And I have an "Oscar" hidden up my sleeve


I probably shouldn't admit this, but I actually enjoyed this flick. :lol: It actually had a plot, some character development (more than the typical shoot em up, which I also enjoy), and reminded me ever so slightly of an old movie that I very much enjoyed, "Arsenic and Old Lace". Both of these flicks were actually more like plays than movies and could easily be done as plays on the live stage.


----------



## Chris Blount

Wow! I guess I'm in the minority here. I sort of liked Sgt Peppers, Jingle All The Way (watch it every Christmas) and Oscar. I go to the movies to escape and have fun. While these movies may not be the best, I will watch them because they make me smile. I even liked Howard The Duck, The Car and Vegas Vacation. 

Look at it this way, why are these movies still in circulation if they are really that bad? Obviously somebody likes them. So go watch that really crappy but classic Rocky Horror Picture Show for the 546th time and just have fun.


----------



## TNGTony

Other than Sgt. Peppers, I actually liked all the other movies mentioned in their own way. Well...maybe not Rhinestone. 

But Plan 9 from Outer Space is a CLASSIC! It is like the Rocky Horror Picture Show. It's so bad that it is a great comedy!

I took Jingle All the Way for the farse it was. It was great fun. It wasn't meant to be the next Terminator movie or True Lies. It was just a romp.

Same goes for "Oscar". This was a 1950's farse in the 80's (?) (or early 90s...don't remember...not important). Mistcast, I'll grant you. But had this movie been made in 1956 it would have starred Cary Grant or David Niven or even Edward G. Robinson.

The problem I have with Sgt. Peppers is you *JUST CAN'T MESS WITH THE BEATLES!!!!*

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King

> But had this movie been made in 1956 it would have starred Cary Grant


Just as "Arsenic and Old Lace" did. I knew there was a reason I like both movies. AAOL though, was made in 1944.



> I go to the movies to escape and have fun.


Ditto here. That is the nice thing about some of the above "bad" movies, although I can't say Jingle is an escape.  The nice thing about most of the above is that they are usually filled with sight gags which take some concentration on the movie and plot to catch. This is totally different than most shoot em ups which don't require much in the way of concentration to get the most out of them. Not that I don't enjoy a good shoot em up.

On my favorite silly movies list along with AAOL would be "Harold and Maude" and "Raising Arizona". H&M attained cult status and played for *5* years uninterrupted in one theater in suburban Minneapolis. Additionally, "The Freshman" is a good silly flick, but doesn't quite make it to the level of the others.


----------



## James_F

The worst movie by a long shot for me is "Shakes the Clown"...

Back in college, this movie was never rented at the local Blockbuster. We had to finally try it ourselves and :ewww:

http://shakes.ihateclowns.com/


----------



## cnsf

Is anyone even thinking about:

Ishtar?
Hudson Hawk?
The first half of the Swayze/Snipes/Leguizamo movie "....Julie Newmar?"
Color of Night?
Star Trek V? (And I'm a big ST fan....)


----------



## JBKing

Hot to Trot with Bobcat Goldthwait????? :eek2:


----------



## TNGTony

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Is anyone even thinking about:
> 
> Ishtar?
> Hudson Hawk?
> The first half of the Swayze/Snipes/Leguizamo movie "....Julie Newmar?"
> Color of Night?
> Star Trek V? (And I'm a big ST fan....) *


Row, row, row your boat.....

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shatner.......Step away from the directors chair!

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd

actually, there were a number of good things about ST V-considering they yanked his budget midway thru the movie and choose basically a dumb topic(think about this-how much better a film would it have been if "god" had turned out to be Gary Mitchell), i think he did a pretty decent job considering...but then, my favorite bond film is "on her majesty's secret service" so what do i know...lol


----------



## markh

Speaking of bad Stallone movies, Driven was nearly unbearable. I'm a race fan and I think that movie MUST take some of the blame for the problems the CART series is having. It was that stupid.

Star Trek V was OK. I like jrjcd's suggestion of Gary Mitchell as God.

Oh yeah, the original topic. Even Disco couldn't ruin the Bee Gees' career, Sgt Pepper did that and took Peter Frampton down the chute with them too.


----------



## dlsnyder

My vote for worst movie that I have ever seen? "Stewardess School" - look at this link to the IMDB. And do yourself a favor, just take my word for it.


----------



## cnsf

Actually, sounds like a movie you don't necessarily watch for the plot and character "development..."


----------



## MikeW

Too Wong Fu...Thanks for nuttin


----------



## gcutler

> _Originally posted by dlsnyder _
> *My vote for worst movie that I have ever seen? "Stewardess School" - look at this link to the IMDB. And do yourself a favor, just take my word for it. *


Don Most .... George Bunkle 
Wendie Jo Sperber .... Jolean Winters 
Judy Landers .... Sugar Dubois 
Sherman Hemsley .... Mr. Buttersworth 
Alan Rosenberg .... Mad Bomber

With a cast like that, how could it miss?


----------



## Timco

I think it really has to do with your state of mind going into a film. The lower the expectations, the more you enjoy it. Take Rocket Man. No expectations and I laughed my butt off!


----------



## PeterB

There is a Certain point where Bad becomes good, MST3K showed us the light. Classics like "Mitchel" "Catalina Caper" and the Gamera series are so truly horrible, they are fantastic. Popular movies that are horrible, like "Fast and the Furious" are more of my favorites. The dialog is so freaking bad its hilarious. "I NEED NAAAAAAWS"

There there is Stupid-bad. "Triple X", "Tomb Raider" are recent examples. These movies just suck.

By my vote for the worst movie ever was "Lost Highway", I know David Lynch movies are supposed to be a bit odd, but this thing was 2 hours of a camera pointing in the corner of a dark room with pacing that would bore a corpse.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I miss MST3K that was a great show!


----------



## Karl Foster

I really believe "Master of Disguise" is the worst movie I have seen in a very long time. Even my 11-year old said it was horrible. It was just plain bad.


----------



## Richard King

MST3K started out life as a local cable access program produced by the same loonies on the Minneapolis cable system. It's probably the only programming that ever amounted to anything coming from cable access.


----------



## jrjcd

gcutler, stewarddess school does have the scrumdillilicious julia montgomery in it(i haven't seen this trash..er..flick, but i just might now...lol)


----------



## gcutler

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *gcutler, stewarddess school does have the scrumdillilicious julia montgomery in it(i haven't seen this trash..er..flick, but i just might now...lol) *


Name dosen't ring a bell. What other Classic movies was she in??? OR web site Pic...


----------



## Unthinkable

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Montgomery,+Julia

Actress - filmography
(1990s) (1980s) (1970s)

Milk Money (1994) .... Stacey's Mom 
Revenge of the Nerds IV: Nerds in Love (1994) (TV) .... Betty Skolnick 
Revenge of the Nerds III: The Next Generation (1992) (TV) .... Betty Skolnick 
Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot (1992) .... Secretary

Black Snow (1989) .... Lindsay Devereaux 
Columbo: Sex and the Married Detective (1989) (TV) .... Cindy 
Savage Justice (1988) .... Sarah 
South of Reno (1988) .... Susan 
Earth Star Voyager (1988) (TV) .... Dr. Sally Arthur 
Stewardess School (1987) .... Pimmie Polk 
Kindred, The (1986) .... Cindy Russell 
Nickel Mountain (1985) (as Julie Montgomery) .... Delivery Nurse 
Revenge of the Nerds (1984) .... Betty Childs, Pi-Delta-Pi 
Girls Nite Out (1984) .... Lynn Connors 
... aka Scaremaker, The (1984) 
Anatomy of an Illness (1984) (TV) .... Candis 
Up the Creek (1984) .... Lisa 
Senior Trip (1981) (TV) .... Marlene

"One Life to Live" (1968) TV Series (as Julie Montgomery) .... Samantha 'Sam' Vernon Buchanan Garretson #1 (1976-1979, 1979-1981) 
... aka "One Life to Live: The Summer of Seduction" (2001) (USA: promotional title)


----------



## Unthinkable

My votes for worst movies ever would have to go to:

-The Haunting (an Amtrak Acela trainwreck of mixed sound effects)
-Planet Of The Apes (horrible remake with atrociously fake looking ape suits and a trailer that lets you down to no end)
-Judge Dredd (should have been properly named as Judge Dreadful or Judge Dead - Rob Schneider epitomized profoundly awful to the point of sheer insanity)
-Battlefield Earth (enough said there)
-Johnny Pneumonic (or was it Moronic?)
-The Matrix
-The Sixth Sense
-Unbreakable
-Signs


----------



## jrjcd

oh, c'mon-as ape makeups go, it was the remakes only bright spot!!!!(that, and ape charlton heston damning the terran gun owners to hell for inventing guns-that was pretty funny)


----------



## gcutler

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *http://us.imdb.com/Name?Montgomery,+Julia
> 
> Actress - filmography
> (1990s) (1980s) (1970s)
> 
> Revenge of the Nerds (1984) .... Betty Childs, Pi-Delta-Pi
> *


Ok, who could forget her!?!?!? And she was seduced over to "the Nerd Side" by the end of the movie


----------



## Rick_EE

The only move that I have ever walked out the theater- "Robin Hood: Men in Tights"



I went to college at the U of MN in the late 80's early 90's. I remember MST3K on OTA channel 23. Great show then. Tom Servo had a better voice. It seemed that the really great cheesy movies were used up by the time them went to CC.

My favorite line- In the movie some ants were attacking a house. Question:"Why don't they just cover the house with something like Off! ?". Response "I don't know, out in the woods you can't beat Off."


----------



## cnsf

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *My votes for worst movies ever would have to go to:
> 
> -The Haunting (an Amtrak Acela trainwreck of mixed sound effects)
> -Planet Of The Apes (horrible remake with atrociously fake looking ape suits and a trailer that lets you down to no end)
> -Judge Dredd (should have been properly named as Judge Dreadful or Judge Dead - Rob Schneider epitomized profoundly awful to the point of sheer insanity)
> -Battlefield Earth (enough said there)
> -Johnny Pneumonic (or was it Moronic?)
> -The Matrix
> -The Sixth Sense
> -Unbreakable
> -Signs *


I can give all of these to you *EXCEPT* for Matrix and Sixth Sense. Didn't see Signs.


----------



## Unthinkable

cnsf writes:

I can give all of these to you EXCEPT for Matrix and Sixth Sense. Didn't see Signs.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Matrix was the 2nd movie I ever wanted to walk out after seeing about ten minutes of it and realizing it was all show and no substance whatsoever. More or less a circle jerk to special effects CGI taken to all new levels with the occasional glimpse of a sexy Carrie Ann Moss in tight black wet looking outfits with big guns and phone calls that save lives. Once you get past the bullet time effects which were copied by every film this side of one of the Scary Movies, the ripple effects in the building with the helicopter coming down, and all the other sci fi mumbo jumbo which I normally love, I didn't think its story held up all that well on its own. Great DVD to demo a nicely calibrated HDTV set even with the greenish hues inherently chosen to portray the future, but nothing more then just eye candy and a whole lotta hoo-ha in my eyes. I walked out of Minority Report wondering why I paid full price to see the best Lexus commercial ever devised with so little more offered up after you got past the 3/4 mark of the movie. 

Sixth Sense just didn't do much of anything for me. I saw the whole thing coming from a mile away without anyone spoiling the alleged "surprise ending" for me and I could never look past the admittedly nitpicking to end non explanation for why Haley Joe Osmont's character would insist on a ghost not telling his secret to his mother on him. Why would a super smart kid with his advanced mindsets be concerned that a spirit would tell his mom about his secrets when only the select chosen few can see and communicate with dead people?


----------



## Unthinkable

cnsf writes:

I can give all of these to you EXCEPT for Matrix and Sixth Sense. Didn't see Signs.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Matrix was the 2nd movie I ever wanted to walk out after seeing about ten minutes of it and realizing it was all show and no substance whatsoever. More or less a circle jerk to special effects CGI taken to all new levels with the occasional glimpse of a sexy Carrie Ann Moss in tight black wet looking outfits with big guns and phone calls that save lives. Once you get past the bullet time effects which were copied by every film this side of one of the Scary Movies, the ripple effects in the building with the helicopter coming down, and all the other sci fi mumbo jumbo which I normally love, I didn't think its story held up all that well on its own. Great DVD to demo a nicely calibrated HDTV set even with the greenish hues inherently chosen to portray the future, but nothing more then just eye candy and a whole lotta hoo-ha in my eyes. I walked out of Minority Report wondering why I paid full price to see the best Lexus commercial ever devised with so little more offered up after you got past the 3/4 mark of the movie. 

Sixth Sense just didn't do much of anything for me. I saw the whole thing coming from a mile away without anyone spoiling the alleged "surprise ending" for me and I could never look past the admittedly nitpicking to end non explanation for why Haley Joe Osmont's character would insist on a ghost not telling his secret to his mother on him. Why would a super smart kid with his advanced mindsets be concerned that a spirit would tell his mom about his secrets when only the select chosen few can see and communicate with dead people? The Sixth Sense was nothing more then M. Night attempting to flex his muscles to the world with his trademarked practical joke punchline that wasn't worth all the time taken to tell it in the first place. Lot of hype and wasted energy to tell such a simpleton tale if you ask me just like Signs was, but moviegoers everywhere seemed to like it as it did good box office numbers.


----------



## jrjcd

...and what's so bad about 90 minutes of carrie anne moss in a tight black wet looking outfit?????


----------



## Unthinkable

Not a single thing is bad about that actually. She has a topless shower scene in Red Planet that's even better though.


----------



## 5 cents worth

Nobody has mentioned "Kung Pow", so bad, it is on my "must buy" list... Another one that comes to mind is "Tank Girl", which I bought. :blush: 

By the way, I also own "Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band".  

Pete


----------



## jrjcd

stig, i wouldn't go around admitting things like that...lol


----------



## Unthinkable

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *stig, i wouldn't go around admitting things like that...lol *


LOL! That is the kind of guilty pleasure confession that could disqualify one from landing a new job!


----------



## jrjcd

i guess i shouldn't talk, as i almost went to an air supply concert last month...lol


----------



## Richard King

AIR SUPPLY!!?!?!?! :ewww: :lol:


----------



## gcutler

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *i guess i shouldn't talk, as i almost went to an air supply concert last month...lol *


I remember buying an Air Supply Tape and thinking it was soooo cool. Talk about looking back and realizing how stupid you were. The Polyester Leisure Suit which I thought was cool (remember 6 million dollar man) was miniscule in embarrasment compared to Air Supply


----------



## 5 cents worth

heh! heh!  Not quite sure how that got there??? Karma?  

Well, I guess I'd better go back and reset a few things... Enjoyed the replies though. It'll be fixed shortly... or if nothing else, I will be working on some kind of solution.

Pete


----------



## markh

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> I remember buying an Air Supply Tape and thinking it was soooo cool. Talk about looking back and realizing how stupid you were. The Polyester Leisure Suit which I thought was cool (remember 6 million dollar man) was miniscule in embarrasment compared to Air Supply  *


Aaaaahhhh yes, the leisure suit. anytime I want to remember how they looked I just take a look at my HS senior picture. I think there was enough material in the collar to make another jacket. Don't have an Air Supply tape, could I interest anyone in an 8 track of The Knack?:blush:


----------



## cnsf

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> I remember buying an Air Supply Tape and thinking it was soooo cool. Talk about looking back and realizing how stupid you were. The Polyester Leisure Suit which I thought was cool (remember 6 million dollar man) was miniscule in embarrasment compared to Air Supply  *


I always got the impression that the women on this site were few and far between.....guess I was wrong.....


----------



## JBKing

Hey man, The Knack were good! Well, My Sharona was anyway. Talk about a one-hit wonder!


----------



## jrjcd

that's cold, c....lol


----------



## cnsf

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *Hey man, The Knack were good! Well, My Sharona was anyway. Talk about a one-hit wonder! *


Let's not forget Dexy's Midnight Runners....and their related joke:

"What's worse than Grease on Olivia Newton-John?".......


----------



## gcutler

Greasing up a 20 year old O-N-J could not have been a bad experience. Current day, maybe not so nice?


----------



## jrjcd

you apparently haven't seen OJN recently or you wouldn't have that misconception....


----------



## gcutler

Last I saw ONJ in was "Its my Party" about the guy Dying from AIDS who wants one last great party. She didn't look that Bad (for a 50 year old). But Take me back 20 years earlier to the "Lets Get Physical" days, and "The Greasing" of ONJ would still be like living in "Xanadu"


----------



## Richard King

I can still remember seeing her on "Midnight Special" many years ago when her back up band was a local Minneapolis band. She actually introduced all the guys in the band and let them do one of their original songs. They were more of a jazz band than a rock band and did a jazz instrumental song that they had written. The band was called "This Oneness" and was fronted by two brothers, Bob and Dale Strength.


----------



## Guest

You guys are way off. How about:

The Santa Clause 2: Stupid little fat kid from Disney channel, The reindeers can talk (Annoyingly and goofy), Santa makes a clone, which has a prostetive nude butt scene, Those badly written Holiday creatures. Geez, and the first one was so good.

Cheaper by the Dozen: Practically all the kids (especially the red haired twins) were annoying. Hillary Duff can't act. Not funny at all. Lonley kid with frogs storyline depressing with weak resolution. And it was billed as a funny family comedy.

Theodore Rex: Whoopi Goldberg as a sassy cop who must team up with an annoying talking T-Rex in an unrealistic future.


----------



## JM Anthony

The worst movie of all time, bar none? One word: Killer Klowns from Outer Space (okay, 5 words).


----------



## FTA Michael

The movie so bad you can't even see it today: *The Gong Show Movie*. I saw it at a drive-in during its opening (and only) weekend. After the zillionth round of Chuck Barris whining about wanting to stop doing the show, I threw the metal speaker box to the gravelled pavement and futilely stomped on it before zooming off. So I don't know how it ends. 

*Plan Nine From Outer Space* is hilariously bad; it's a pity MST3K couldn't afford the rights to it. (Long story, available on request.) My favorite viewing was at a theater screening, where I instructed the first-timers to load up on bad refreshments for a thorough awful movie experience. For deeper hurting, try Ed Wood's other efforts - *Glen or Glenda* or *Jail Bait*. And every time I see curtains used in the back of a cheap show's set, I now call them "Ed Wood memorial curtains".

But for a really, really bad movie, IMHO, the gold-foil standard is *Manos: The Hands of Fate*. MST3K does a fine job with it, but Torgo help you if you watch the unheckled version.

Lemme see, I think *They Saved Hitler's Brain* would be in my Bottom Ten. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265870/ Filmed in two decades and poorly edited, it's not only bad, but it's bad in unusual ways.


----------



## djlong

There's a special category for Ed Wood films... You just can't grade them on the same scale as other movies...

The worst movie of any kind I ever saw was "Sorceress". Words cannot describe it... But the comments on it's IMDB entry at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086340/ can give you an idea.

Worst I ever paid to see in a theater is a tie. Either "Harry And Walter Go To New York" or "Hercules" (the one with Lou Ferrigno)


----------



## BobMurdoch

The one movie that made me angry I spent money on it was Evolution. You know where they defeat this monster by shoving bottles of Head and Shoulders up its rectum (or whatever the hell that orifice was).

2nd place goes to Wing Commander. I LOVED the CD Rom games and was really looking forward to it. I was excited because Chris Roberts, the creator of the original was involved. Then Freddie Prinze Jr. shows up. Ugh. And the Spaceships that fire like WWII planes. Huh? Awful Kilrathi heads that looked about as real as Mickey Mouse at Disneyworld.

3rd place goes to Highlander 2. How to you take a B Movie classic and kill it? Change it from a centuries old battle with immortals who become immortal after they die an unnatural death and turn it into whacky sci fi eco-friendly mess where the immortals are REALLY aliens from another planet. Huh?


----------



## BobMurdoch

A funny Plan 9 story from an old posting of mine.....

From Variety in 2002 ......

Albert E. Marten, theatrical and entertainment attorney who repped many notables and had a hand in developing motion picture completion bonding, died Sunday March 31 in Virginia Beach, Va. He was 80.
Early on, he became a prominent theatrical and entertainment attorney, representing such clients as film star Errol Flynn, author Harold Robbins, producer Edward R. Pressman and Allied Artists Distribution Co.

After World War II, he evolved the concept of motion picture completion bonding for the U.S. film industry, arranged financing for more than 150 feature films such as "Panic Button," starring Maurice Chevalier, Jayne Mansfield, Mike Conners, Eleanor Parker and Akim Tamaroff), TV series ("Wild Bill Hickock" starring Guy Madison and Andy Devine) and Broadway productions (such as Peter Ustinov's "Love of Four Colonels"); his fondest credit was having arranged the sale and distribution of Ed Wood's "Plan 9 From Outer Space," a film often cited as the worst film ever made and now a camp classic.

New Yorker earned his undergraduate degree from City College of New York, his master's degree in social psychology from Columbia and his law degree from New York Law School.

He served in the U. S. Army during World War II, retiring as a captain in the Army Reserves in Intelligence. He was active in New York politics as a leader of the Fair Deal Democrats.

In addition to his entertainment career, he was involved diverse fields, including real estate development, oil and gas exploration, and international banking and finance.

Moving to Virginia in the early 1980s, he was a catalyst for the fledging Virginia film industry as founder and chairman of Atlantic Film Studios in Suffolk, Va., that state's first full-service motion picture production facility, which was inaugurated in 1988.

He is survived by his wife of 51 years, author Jacqueline Marten; four sons; and four grandchildren.

Date in print: Sun., Apr. 7, 2002,


Jonathan, one of his four sons is a struggling actor and a friend of mine who recently moved to Chicago. You can look for him in the credits to Eddie, the Whoopi Goldberg film. He and his brother Ethan were the fans in the stands with bags on their heads. There were several other scenes with Whoopi before she became coach, where Whoopi and a bunch of misfits talk about the Knicks and life. Unfotunately, she left ALL of those scenes on the cutting room floor. I keep waiting for a Special Edition DVD to put them back in, but I'm still waiting......... He also had the pleasure of being Ben Stiller's double in Mystery Men (They would put him into the costumes and check lighting, etc. before Ben would have to come out)

He loves telling the story of how his father got swindled into buying Plan 9 cheap sight unseen based on Legosi's name. After watching it he realized what a "mistake" he had made, but ironically the level of awfulness was SO epic that it wound up becoming one of the most famous pictures of all time and probably one of the top 1% bang for your buck movie purchases as it has had a long run on video and DVD.


----------



## Charise

Earlier, someone actually named the worst movie I've ever seen, but not as the movie--Xanadu with Olivia Newton-John and Gene Kelly. Simply awful!!


----------



## DBSPaul

One word: "Pi".

Don't *EVER* go near that one. I still can't believe my wife and I suffered through it in the theater. (It was her idea, for the record..)

MST3K couldn't have even done anything to that movie.


----------



## marko

I actually liked evolution.


----------



## waydwolf

*Lord of the G-Strings*, hands down. I've never seen a movie so chock full of naked women that was such a turn-off that it should be capsulized and given to people with satyriasis. Five minutes of it was worse than Vogon poetry.

Second place automatically goes to anything with Travolta after Battlefield Earth. I can't watch Grease anymore without seeing him all fuzzy and nine feet tall, or anything else for that matter. Does make Broken Arrow a giggle festival though. Especially when you consider Slater's a Trekkie and used to shave his eyebrows to do himself up like a Vulcan as a kid. When you see that image in place of what's on screen, you just can't watch it with a straight face.

For that matter, just imagine Nic Cage in a superman suit and Travolta as Terl in Face Off. Though... that might have been a distinct improvement.


----------



## Jim Parker

It's easy to find bad low budget movies. How about big budget bombs? I vote for Waterworld. How can somebody spend that much money and not have somebody say "STOP! We need to fix these problems."? 

Nevermind that if all of the ice in the world melted, it would only raise the sea level a couple of hundred feet, not flood the world. Last time I looked, all of the tall mountains were well marked on the map. Did they just disappear? Did some tropical island suddenly become taller than Everst? And when they get to the island, it is uninhabited? What happened to the people that are living on the island now? How come the people don't have enough food to eat, but Hopper's character still has cigarettes and booze - in the original bottles no less? And the Name of the tanker is the Exxon Valdez? Give me a break! Close to the end of the film, Costner ties a rope to his ankles and jumps about a 100' down to grab the kid. Since when does a rope act like a bungee cord?

This piece of junk was on TV a month ago, and some pinhead reviewer gave it 3 stars.


----------



## Guest

Charise said:


> Earlier, someone actually named the worst movie I've ever seen, but not as the movie--Xanadu with Olivia Newton-John and Gene Kelly. Simply awful!!


You're just not watching it right. Xanadu as a movie sucked, but Xanadu as a set of musical numbers is pretty good. Just get the DVD and skip all the parts where someone speaks.



DBSPaul said:


> One word: "Pi".


"Pi" is one of those movies you either like or hate. I liked it; everyone else I know hated it. Maybe being a math geek helps.

As much as I try, I really can't think of a "worst" movie to list, perhaps because even the worst movie is miles ahead of the dreck on TV these days. Then again, maybe it just me. I'm one of those freaks who actually likes "Gummo", "Cube2: Hypercube", "Megaforce", and "SuperGirl".

--
"The Good Guys always win, even in the 80's"


----------



## Steveox

This is the worst movie ever!


----------



## Nick

This thread is so old, it's new to a lot of you. Leave it up to an
unregistered troll to resurrect this corpse. How long will it take
admin to figure out how lock those ancient archived threads? :shrug:


----------



## ypsiguy

Don't forget "The Flintstones" with Rick Moranis and John Goodman. I saw it at $1.50 movie theatre and complained all the rest of the day that I wanted my buck and a half back.


----------



## jerry downing

Anything in 3-D. The glasses don't work. They give me headaches and the movies usually stink anyway.


----------



## Danny R

> One word: "Pi".
> 
> Don't EVER go near that one. I still can't believe my wife and I suffered through it in the theater. (It was her idea, for the record..)
> 
> MST3K couldn't have even done anything to that movie.





> "Pi" is one of those movies you either like or hate. I liked it; everyone else I know hated it. Maybe being a math geek helps.


I liked it too.  Its in my DVD collection.

*Highlander 2* takes the top spot for me as the worst movie. *The Omega Code* comes in pretty high on the list as well.


----------



## markh

ypsiguy said:


> Don't forget "The Flintstones" with Rick Moranis and John Goodman. I saw it at $1.50 movie theatre and complained all the rest of the day that I wanted my buck and a half back.


What about the sequel? They couldn't even get Goodman and Moranis to be in it. Halle Berry at least made it easy on the eyes. :goofygrin :heybaby:


----------



## olgeezer

Uptown Saturday Night written by and a cast member Al Franken. The closing scene in a pancake house was a winner. Probably the casts' pay for work well done


----------



## cdru

Nick said:


> This thread is so old, it's new to a lot of you. Leave it up to an
> unregistered troll to resurrect this corpse. How long will it take
> admin to figure out how lock those ancient archived threads? :shrug:


Oh it's not that bad. It's at least still more-or-less on topic.

And to get my post back on topic, here is the list of the 100 Worst Films of All Time according to IMDB. Sadly, I've seen 31 of them.


----------



## lee635

innerspace.
Reds.


----------



## rickfromthesticks

OK, I liked many of the movies listed, The Matrix, Omega Code, Kung Pow, The Haunting (The new one, but the one from the 1970's was better),etc. The ones I really disliked were the old horror movies of the '70's. They made so many of them that they ran out of plots long before they stopped making the movies. A few that come to mind are:
The Skull
The Abominal Dr. Phibes (I do like and respect Vincent Price though)
The Tingler
The Legend of Boggy Creek (Probably the worst)

You don't see many of these on the DVD hot list do you?

My first post to this forum, nice to meet you guys.


----------



## Guest

I didn't read all of these but I know that I definitly did not like Blair Witch I thought it was stupid. I thought I was going to throw up with the camera moving all over.


----------

